# Just had to say that I'm finished my 100 days :( and :)



## Screamer

because I'm going to miss Mike sending me to sleep every night and







because of how much success I've had with the program. 110 (I had to stop the program for a 10 day break due to some personal things going on with my Dad which you all already know about) days ago I weighed almost 20kgs underweight, I had liquid diarreah a minimum of twice a day on a good day and it was rare that I went a day without some sort of diarreah. The stomach pains, cramps and spasms were ruining my life, I could hardly stand up most of the time and the times I wasn't chained to my toilet I was lying on my sofa with the good ole' hot water bottle firmly attatched to my stomach. (Marilyn, If I'm not allowed to post this here please delete it or let me know and I'll delete it). I'm not going to go into details for the above reason but all I can say is that while I may not be 100% just yet I am so far from the ailing waif I was 3 months ago (I now have to somehow find the money for some basic items for my wardrobe as I literally fit NOTHING! I have put on almost 16kg and am now my healthy weight for my height). So that's my basic story, if I get the go ahead I'll post a few more details about how much things have changed but I'll wait for Marilyn's okay before I do (he he, have gotten in trouble a couple of times for having a big mouth







) but I guess what I really want to say is a more than HUGE thank you to Mike for his program, and of course to Marilyn for thinking of me in the first place and all her work answering my many questions and concerns







Oh and guys, don't think just cause I've finished the program that I'll be going anywhere! You can't get rid of me that easily


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thank you so much for your kind and thoughtful words - they have touched me deeply and I am so glad your journey has put you in a better place than you were 110 days ago...As far as what you have posted that is totally fine to share how you were feeling in the beginning to how you went through your journey and how you feel now. The only iffy stuff is giving the particulars of the session content and your interpretation of it, because it pre-suggests things that others not yet at that session may incorporate into their own experience - 5 years ago someone posted something about the content and music of one of the sessions before I got to that one, and I thought of their take on it rather than my "pure" take on the other session that I had no previous expectations of- you know what I mean!So share away, Amy, no worries. And congrats on a job well done - and to continued future further healing as well!!! xx







..


----------



## 23392

Hey Kat. Maybe we should have a 'clothes exchange.'  I have tons of things to get rid of from my old size...[not from ibs changes but from post-school weight watchers, well before my ibs hit...my 'natural' shape is rather long n lean, so even my 'heavier' clothes were nice, reasonable sizes...] Maybe we should all post our sizes. I have some really nice sweaters looking for a home!  I'm willing to ship 'em to Oz if they'll fit ya!  [Course it's summer there an' all...] We could have a vast swap... My sweetie has guy things, too. Not that *y'all* probably need or want general secondhand; you probably have real salaries! I finally heard all the cd again.  Probably going to hear all of the others [I'm still on #1...day 9 I think...] in entirety just because I'm so darn *curious*....  Good thing Marilyn is watching that content!


----------



## 20250

For Amy!! I remember before you started the tapes how bad things were for you. I couldn't be more Happy for you. You should celebrate, but stay away from the strawberry smoothies!!




























Brett


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Angry I am not from oz, that is KathM. Sorry, it is very cold here too.I am in St Louis, MO.Amy I am so VERY happy for you. NOw Brett and I need to feel that good. I need to loose a few ponds though.Well I am going to be late for work. D this morning too. Here we go again.Have a great weekendKat


----------



## 18204

Congrats Amy!Isn't it amazing how far we have come from where we started! And because of the changes we have seen we know that things will continue to improve for us all.Robby


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Actually - Kat and Angry - Amy (Screamer) is from oz (Australia) KathM is in NC.







We are quite a scattered bunch!







xx


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Oh, I was going off of her posts where it says Location. Isn't it kath who has somewhereover the rainbow?? I did not know Amy was from the real Oz.Yes we are a MESS. HEY least we can laugh at ourselves.AMy I am so so happy for you. WAY TO GO. Keep it going girl.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Well, Kat - I guess that's cos you are from the "show me" state of MO, right? I am originally from Nebraska - been in MO many times and I loved it there! Now I'm in IL.Yap, Kath is over the rainbow alright, cos she's an angel!!!







but she is NC







Hope you are doing well, Kat - hang in there







Now to tackle some dishes and clean the fridge! bleh.


----------



## overitnow

Congrats, Amy. It has been truly wonderful to follow how this group has been getting through the program. (Now the best thing is when you come to a busy washroom and just calmly WAIT.)Now TO THE BEACH!!Mark


----------



## 17176

well done to you amy, glad you have had some success with the tapes..you are an inspiration to us all..


----------



## 23392

oooooops. I probably read the 'location' off the bottom of the wrong post...Marilyn, my stepdad [whom i love] is from Nebraska! I also love Omaha...nice town! Gee it's great to read success stories!


----------



## Screamer

Thanks guys







I too am happy, I will post a bit more detail and a message to all of you. My durn computer broke down AGAIN (how many times is that this year alone?!?!) and I have much to say but have to run up and get dinner right now (plus am pinching DH's puter for the moment and I'm thinking he wants to pinch it back). Promise it won't be too long!


----------



## Screamer

Okay, back again (my puter is STILL broken







) Okay firstly thank you all for the congratulations







Secondly Marilyn, yes I understand that we may get influenced by others experiences with the sessions so I won't mention anything about them or their content







Kat and Angry Yep I really am from Australia-lol! Glad we cleared up the confusion! Angry I too now have a wardrobe FULL of stuff that I cannot squeeze into (some of it I don't want to squeeze into but some of it I'm really missing!). Sadly I think it would cost a small fortune to post things between countries! But a good idea for any of you who live close together! As for a real salary, nope! I stay at home with the kids for the moment and we are worse than poor







No matter what we do we just can't seem to climb out of the hole we are in financially.Brett, thanks for the happy dancers







Yep things were pretty bad and I'm eating zero fruit (I know that's probably not good but all fruit seems to go straight through







)Kat, that early morning D will be a thing of the past before you know it! (I have fingers and toes crossed for you, I look quite ridiculous however I feel it is important







)Robby, yes it does amaze me. I am actually contemplating taking my daughters to playgroup once a week for 3 hours (picture tiny room with 50 mum's and a huge array of screaming kids, oh and one toilet







but I am feeling pretty much okay with that!).Mark thank you! Yep, these days when one of the kids is in the loo and there's another one waiting I'm uncomfortable but not terrified! It's such a nice change







Joolie, thank you







It's nice to know you've been watching my progress







Okay well that's about it really, I am happy and proud to say that thanks to Marilyn, Mike and you guys I can now take my daughter to school, I am hoping to be able to take my girls to playgroup on a regular basis, I can buy groceries (yes, a 3 hour fortnightly shop) without thinking about a toilet once while I look at ALLLLLL that food that used to make me feel violently ill, I can drive to Wollongong for 3 hours with my husband, spend all weekend in the car, eat takeaway for breakfast lunch and dinner without a single bit of D I can actually start thinking about what sort of career I would like to have once my kids go to school, admittedly I'm a little weary and tentative about that still but I'm THINKING about what I might actually be able to achieve where 3 months ago I didn't think I'd ever be able to work at all! So happy dance from me and I'm looking forward to watching Brett, Kat and Angry improve and following all their progress


----------



## 20250

You and Robby are both inspirations for us to stay positive and continue on. OOps, and You too Marilyn, no way I can leave you out. It could'nt happen to a nicer person. Happy for you. And on top of that you are #2 on Spas cutest. You're on a roll!! Time for a magic carpet ride,LOL


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Way to go Amy. I am so very happy for you. I missed out on so much when my kids were little,I don't wasnt that to happen to you, so you GO GIRL!!Hvae fun with those little ones cause they grow to darn fast.Congrats and I sure hope Brett and I are right behind you in feeling better.enjoyKat


----------



## 20745

Congratulations AAAAAAMYThat is awesomeI am on Day 70 I know it has helped some I am just waiting for the big 100 and I am praying every day that I will be betterKAren


----------



## Screamer

Just another quick update. I woke up feeling really dodgy this morning (female things, grrr, always makes me sick beforehand, plus stress cause it was hubby's first night back at night shift), and I had to go to an appointment with Jacinta (one of the twins-3) for speech therapy. Well I had to sit in a small room with 2 other ladies for a whole hour and a half. I have to admit I was a little worried, and I got a really bad tummy pain after about 10 minutes of being there. I started to panic then thought, "so what? I'll just have to go to the toilet won't I? Not much I can do about it!" and the pain went away shortly after and I had no more







Still feeling a tiny bit crummy but I got through the whole thing


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh Amy - that is just the way it works - and it gets better as you go along! That is really good progress!







As an aside, in my younger life, I was a speech and language pathologist! Anyway, I am so happy for you - when I was your age, there were many times I either canceled the appointment or had to run home! this is super!


----------



## Screamer

Me too! I had an appointment in November for her last year, that one was only an hour but half way into it I called MIL to come and finish the appointment and I flew home feeling miserable that I couldn't even take my daughter to neccesary appointments







Not any more though







Jacinta's speech is apparantly okay. She has articulation problems but they're deciding whether she needs some help or whether she'll be okay on her own. They were surprised that her social and fine and gross motor skills were so great considering she was such a tiny prem, but I know there are 2 types of speech problems and she has the easier of the 2 to fix so that was great news! I was getting a little worried about her


----------



## eric

I try to post to the thread a yesterday and lost the post. Amy, I am thrilled the tapes have helped you out, congradulations on finishing them and your successes.







It makes me very happy to see people imprvoing with Mike's HT.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Oh I am so glad to hear that Jacinta is doing better (LOVE her name!!!) Generally, articulation problems at age 3 are usually resolved quite well, and aren't too much of a concern - the majority of sounds develop properly by age 6 or 7. I once had so many 5 year olds with artic problems that it would have been impossible to see all of them even in a group, so I devised a sound-program for all the classes with 5 year olds and compared their pre ability with how they were by the end of the year - almost every kid that had a problem in the beginning had it resolved by the end of the year - proving most was developmental in nature - so I am glad she is doing better! As long as she is intelligible that is the main thing - and just model the sounds she has difficulty with for her, she should do fine on her own, I bet! My son started out with an "s" problem at age 3 which I knew developmentally wasn't a concern, but it bugged me, so I did therapy on him and nipped it in the bud! LOL He doesn't even remember it!







Now I can't get him to quit talking!!Well, so glad you were able to hang in there for the whole therapy session - give a hug to your little ones for me!







.


----------



## Screamer

Thank you Eric! I'm glad too! (ps JUST realised where I know you from, I've been thinking since I saw your pic on frapper that I KNOW you but didn't know how, it's just come to me while I was doing a bit of lurking that I know you from ...com! Sorry, just had to share that







)Marilyn, I'm starting to think that you NEVER sleep! He he. I sometimes get on here at my 10am and you're busy posting away and then I log on again at 10pm and you're still busy posting







I don't know HOW you do it!! I thought I never slept-lol! Jacinta's speech is bad enough that strangers can't understand her and while I usually do I do have problems with some of the longer sentences she uses. She does a lot of "showing" me stuff, so I'm constantly dragged from one end of the house to the other, he he. Good exercise for me I guess. It's up to her speech path what is going to happen but I suspect she will have at least 6 months of one on one sessions with her (she works well with adults which is a good thing, not one of those shy kids who don't respond at all like Isabelle-her twin). I've had a few probs in the speech dept. Kahlea used to be unclear and the school psychologist or something suggested I take her to speech drop in clinic, however no-one including her school teachers have noticed a problem (okay she pronounces some words funny when she reads them but not when she's speaking!). Then there's Jazzy and Isabelle started stammering out of no where about 4 months ago, however that seems to be calming down now thankgoodness! They won't see kids all in one go so I can only imagine how much running around I'd have to do with 3 of them in speech therapy







I might as well just move into the building!-lol.Anyway, thank you for your input! I got the general idea of what was going on today but what you said helped







I'll hug my girls







and tell them it's from you


----------

